# Hello from Toronto, ON Canada :)



## Junkie (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, my name is Tiffany....

I've pretty much been lurking for awhile. I heard about the site awhile back but never really thought of joining until recently. My interest was piqued after hearing a few of my fave YouTube Make Up Gurus talk about Specktra....and since I love MAC and forum sites, I figured I could learn more from reading and posting.

I'm going to school in Sept 2010 for make-up here in Toronto and I thought I might as well get a head start and expand my knowledge beforehand. 

I'm sure people won't mind if I ask questions and whatnot since I'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still trying to navigate the site - so many sub-forums...and A LOT of abbreviated terms that I'm still trying to understand....I'll get it tho!

But thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome! I'm from BC, enjoy Specktra it rocks. I learn so much from it.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Tiffany!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome fellow Torontonian!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

hello! i hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome =D

You sound a bit like me, I was lurking around here for a while before I started posting, but Specktra is fab! have fun posting and learning new stuff here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh a bit premature but good luck with Make Up school next year!


----------



## n_c (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Tiffany!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome! I'm pretty much the same as you... I've lurking for ages and then decided to join.
See you around the forum!


----------



## sanita.berzina (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome Tiffany


----------



## Junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Tiffany and welcome to Specktra!!


----------

